# Anyone from FDNY... I have a few questions



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am an EMT and just received a letter from FDNY to take my PAT test on September 6. I really do not know what to expect or how difficult it its. I would really appreciate any advice on how to pass this test or the level of difficulty of it. 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## MMiz (Aug 22, 2008)

I honestly don't know what it is, and Google didn't return any promising results.  It would be great if you could come back after the test and detail the process for future candidates.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 22, 2008)

It consists of a stair climb with a 40lb vest, some sort of arm bicycle, an endurance test of holsing some sort of heavy bar and and lifting and holding another bar using your legs.  This is what I have been told.  

I am preparing to do this at somepoint in the future.  I am preparing by doing alot of stairmaster with a 20lb vest.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 22, 2008)

not in FDNY. I am told it is not difficult by some and very difficult by others.  Of course those who say its difficult tend to be overweight smokers.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 22, 2008)

firecoins said:


> not in FDNY. I am told it is not difficult by some and very difficult by others.  Of course those who say its difficult tend to be overweight smokers.




hey now, im not overweight. i just choose to keep my winter weight around all year....


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 22, 2008)

cross posting is frowned upon


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2008)

Kev is right, please don't post the same message in multiple forums.  The threads have been merged and the double post has been removed.


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 24, 2008)

firecoins said:
			
		

> It consists of a stair climb with a 40lb vest, some sort of arm bicycle, an endurance test of holsing some sort of heavy bar and and lifting and holding another bar using your legs.  This is what I have been told.




That seems kind of light for such a huge city FD. I took th PAT for my local dept (town of 30-40k people) last year and it was 20 minutes of pain. I had 30 min to complete and passed in 20. Lots of different tasks from belly crawling in bunker gear through a tunnel to sledge hammer use to lifting to hose unrolling/rolling. It also included following specific written and spoken commands, climbing the ladder truck, etc. The department gave an orientation on the test about 2 weeks prior to the real thing so everyone knew what was coming.....still, over half the group failed. I would expect a city like NY to bump it up a few notches.......I'd like to read a full rundown of the test after it's taken.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 24, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Kev is right




as he frequently is....


----------



## firecoins (Aug 24, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> That seems kind of light for such a huge city FD. I took th PAT for my local dept (town of 30-40k people) last year and it was 20 minutes of pain. I had 30 min to complete and passed in 20. Lots of different tasks from belly crawling in bunker gear through a tunnel to sledge hammer use to lifting to hose unrolling/rolling. It also included following specific written and spoken commands, climbing the ladder truck, etc. The department gave an orientation on the test about 2 weeks prior to the real thing so everyone knew what was coming.....still, over half the group failed. I would expect a city like NY to bump it up a few notches.......I'd like to read a full rundown of the test after it's taken.



EMS and firefighting are separate divisions. FDNY firefighting has a very different test.  We are discussing EMS in this thread.


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 24, 2008)

firecoins said:


> EMS and firefighting are separate divisions. FDNY firefighting has a very different test.  We are discussing EMS in this thread.



Oops - My bad. The FD part threw me off. Sorry, and please carry on :blush:


----------

